# RAM iMac G5



## dam45 (18 Janvier 2005)

Salut, 
Je compte bientôt acquérir un iMac G5
et je voudrais rajouter de la mémoire a celui ci
je pensai mettre 512 Mo de RAM en plus, qu'en pensez vous ?

J'ai plusieurs question a ce sujet :

1 - Est il necessaire de mettre les barrettes par pair comme sur les PM G5 ?

2 - Quel est la reférence des barrettes mémoire à rajouter pour l'iMac,
et que me conseillez vous de prendre comme modele (efficace et raisonnable côté prix)
et ou puis je le trouver ?

3 - Est il possible de rajouter les memoire à l'achat (comme sur Apple Store) en passant par la Fnac
(je compte bénéficier des 6% de réduction pour le 1er jour avec la carte adhérent)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponse


----------



## DarKOrange (19 Janvier 2005)

Salut,

1- Si tu utilises des barettes identiques tu actives le bus à 128
2 - Moi j'ai acheté 2 barettes de Corsair Value Select 512 Mo à 89¤ la barette chez Surcoufça marche super !
3 - Je ne pense pas que la FNAC fasse du BTO (Built To Order) comme sur l'AS ...

@+


----------



## Nico64 (19 Janvier 2005)

Salut

comment tu fais pour activer le bus  à 128?


----------



## dam45 (19 Janvier 2005)

Merci pour ta réponse Laurent   

est ce que ça pose un problème pour acttiver le bus a 128 si les 2 barettes 512 sont de marque différentes ? 

merci !


----------



## JPTK (19 Janvier 2005)

dam45 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ta réponse Laurent
> 
> est ce que ça pose un problème pour acttiver le bus a 128 si les 2 barettes 512 sont de marque différentes ?
> 
> merci !



Normalement non et en théorie non, après j'ai pas lu suffisamment de témoignages pour être formel.


----------



## iskandar (19 Janvier 2005)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> 1- Si tu utilises des barettes identiques tu actives le bus à 128
> 2 - Moi j'ai acheté 2 barettes de Corsair Value Select 512 Mo à 89¤ la barette chez Surcoufça marche super !
> ...




je te confirme que la fnac ne fait pas du bto

pour ma part, j'ai fais exactement comme toi et j'ai revendu ma barrette de 256 Mo a un nantais


----------



## Pomme (20 Janvier 2005)

dam45 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Je compte bientôt acquérir un iMac G5
> et je voudrais rajouter de la mémoire a celui ci
> je pensai mettre 512 Mo de RAM en plus, qu'en pensez vous ?
> ...



Sur le miens,j'ai mis de la Danelec que l'on trouve chez Macway,tout fonctionne très bien!  
Ce n'est pas la peine de passer par un revendeur pour l'installée,tu as juste 3 vis à enlever au dos de l'imac et tu as acces très facilement aux emplacements des barettes...   une fois enlevé le capot, tu as comme bonus une très belle vue sur la mécanique de la bête!


----------



## Pomme (20 Janvier 2005)

Au fait Dam45, j'allais oublier, la mémoire qu'il te faut pour l'imac, c'est de la SDRAM DDR 3200- 400, voili!


----------



## Mops Argo (20 Janvier 2005)

iskandar a dit:
			
		

> je te confirme que la fnac ne fait pas du bto


Moi je te confirme que la FNAC le fait . Je l'ai fait mardi à la Fnac des Halles, ça coûte 15¤ de main d'½uvre et ...20 mn si l'un des types est bien disposé. Mais tu peux aussi le faire seul, tout est dit dans le manuel téléchargeable là


----------



## Gabi (20 Janvier 2005)

768 Mo de ram suffisent largement pour une utilisation normale et même pour le futur Tiger.

1/ Il n'est pas obligatoire de mettre les barettes par paire. L'accés à la mémoire se fera en 128 bits uniquement si les deux barettes sont exactement les mêmes dans tout leurs paramétres (taille et latence), mais il existe de trés nombreux cas où deux barettes identiques mais de marque différentes ont donné un bus à 64 bits : le plus sûr est d'avoir deux barettes de même marque.
Cependant, en pratique, on a vu de trés nombreux tests comparatifs entre 1 Go ram @128 bits et 768 Mo ram @ 64 bits : et cela ne change pratiquement rien dans 99% des applications (je crois qu'il y a un de ces tests sur xlr8yourmac.com).

2/ Regarde sur apple.fr > store > mémoire > imac G5
Les marques que l'on cite souvent sont Corsair et Kingston (garanties à vie) pour leur fiabilité. La noname était deconseillée pour des problèmes de compatibilité avec les anciens imac/emac, je crois que ce n'est plus le cas pour l'imac G5.
Le mieux pour chercher une bonne affaire est d'aller sur monsieurprix.com > mémoire > ..;
A noter qu'il existe des bundle 2x512 Mo interessants.

3/Pour la carte adhérent Fnac : lorsque tu t'inscris, tu reçois un coupon electronique -6%/-10% que tu peux utiliser n'importe quand (pas forcément le jour de l'adhésion) ; tu en reçois un autre tout les 1500 euros d'achat cumulé.


----------



## dam45 (21 Janvier 2005)

ok cool
merci beaucoup pour toutes vos réponses !

je crois que j'ai tout ce qu'il me faut !

je vais voir si j'achete 1 ou 2 barrette 512
mais je pense plutôt 2, car je vais l'utiliser pour faire un peu de PAO (Photoshop, Quark, etc ..)
qu'en penser vous ?

encore merci


----------



## naas (21 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur macgé 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=84180
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=84133
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=82598
et et et
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=71906
bonne lecture


----------



## dam45 (21 Janvier 2005)

merci pour tous ces liens Naas 
 


je vais jeter un oeil a tout ça
merci !


----------



## naas (21 Janvier 2005)

en fait j'ai utilisé la fonction recherche avec les mots "ram imac G5", rien de plus


----------



## youngbuck (21 Janvier 2005)

Qu'en est il de la Ram vendue sur l'AS ?

En quoi diffère t elle de la dane elec ou corsair ?

Je compte commander un iMac G5 sur l'AS et mettre 1go dedans... Maintenant il y a 30 ¤ de difference entre la commander direct sur l'AS déjà installée, et la commander et l'installer soi même..(bien sur, sur l'AS c'est plus cher)

Que faire ??


----------



## naas (21 Janvier 2005)

http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?products_id=1944 compare les prix et dis moi 

_et lis les liens au dessus aussi  _


----------



## youngbuck (21 Janvier 2005)

oui.... Avec ce lien maacway, on passe à 50 ¤ d'écart.. mais moi je parle entre une marque (style dane elec) et celle posée par apple.. Quelles differences au niveau de performance ? ou de la Ram c'est de la Ram (ca change rien) ?


----------



## naas (21 Janvier 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour et bienvenue sur macgé
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=84180
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=84133
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=82598
> ...


----------



## silvio (21 Janvier 2005)

Tiens et puisqu'il y a un fil sur le sujet ...
Bon v'là t'y pas qu'un collègue me propose une Samsung 512 que son PC n'accepte pas, à 50 euros
Alors à ce prix, je dis banco d'autant qu'elle a les caractéristiques demandées par Apple pour un iMac G5
Je l'installe, ça reboot sans problème
Je vais voir dans "A propos", et à la place des 768 Mo attendus, je vois 512
Je file dans informations système, et je vois pour chaque slot 256 Mo
Sur la barrette Samsung, il y a marqué 512 Mo, sur son bon de livraison 512 Mo, sur le boitier 512 Mo
Avez-vous jamais entendu parlé d'une barette qui marcherait qu'à moitié ?
Sans dec' ?


----------



## youngbuck (21 Janvier 2005)

ok.. merci naas.. j'etais trop feneant pour lire...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

salut a tous

il y a un truc qui m echappe plusieur gars disent que la ram de l imac g5 et de la sdram pc 3200 400 mhz
alors que sur macway on trouve la barette g5 dans DDR pc 3200 400mz 
qu en est t il please

@+


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

c'est plus exactement de la DDR-SDRAM


----------



## dani (23 Janvier 2005)

Par exemple :


----------



## dani (23 Janvier 2005)

Tiens, Ma capture d'écran n'est pas passée,

Je vais voir; à plus tard


----------



## dani (23 Janvier 2005)

Nouvel essai,

Pas le droit de dépasser 19,5 ko en pièces jointes.

J'espére que ce ser visible


----------



## silvio (1 Février 2005)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> Tiens et puisqu'il y a un fil sur le sujet ...
> Bon v'là t'y pas qu'un collègue me propose une Samsung 512 que son PC n'accepte pas, à 50 euros
> Alors à ce prix, je dis banco d'autant qu'elle a les caractéristiques demandées par Apple pour un iMac G5
> Je l'installe, ça reboot sans problème
> ...


'soir ...
ça vous inspire pas comme question ?
bon ...
et la position de la brouette malgache ?
(total respect pour les malgaches, hein !)


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Février 2005)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> 'soir ...
> ça vous inspire pas comme question ?
> bon ...
> et la position de la brouette malgache ?
> (total respect pour les malgaches, hein !)


 
Non jamais entendu parler    

Ca parait très bizarre ... Je sais pas si ca existe sur Mac mais sur PC il existe des softs qui font un scan de la memoire pour savoir si toutes les unités sont OK ... faudrait faire une recherche

C'est quoi la position de la brouette malgache ?


----------



## benamad (2 Février 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi la position de la brouette malgache ?



C'est comme la brouette hollandaise mais sans le gouda 

(total respect pour les hollandais et les amateurs de gouda)


----------



## GLX (3 Février 2005)

silvio a dit:
			
		

> ....
> Sur la barrette Samsung, il y a marqué 512 Mo, sur son bon de livraison 512 Mo, sur le boitier 512 Mo
> Avez-vous jamais entendu parlé d'une barette qui marcherait qu'à moitié ?
> Sans dec' ?


Moi, sans dec', j'en ai pas entendu parler, j'en ai eu une :
J'avais une barette de 512 qui après 2 ans de bons et loyaux services ne donnait plus que 256
3 mois plus tard, elle est "tombée en rade"


----------



## silvio (3 Février 2005)

Bon ben je vais passer à aut' chose alors ...
La brouette hollandaise, ça a l'air pas mal ....


----------



## naas (3 Février 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## silvio (5 Février 2005)

Fatigué ?


----------

